# holzgravur in photoshop



## ROMEO (6. Mai 2002)

wie macht man eine gravur auf ein schild?

evtl.:
effekt-abgeflachte kante und relief,aber dann?welche einstellungen?

oder 
gibt es in photoshop den effekt "hart meisseln" irgendwo?


thanks in advance
take care
greetz
romeo

______________________________________________

http://WWW.FLASHBATTLE.DE 
[Flash / Webdesign Community & Developer`s Page]


----------



## Maniacy (6. Mai 2002)

a) Einstellungen musst du glaub ich selber rausfinden *g*

b) ja den gibts. Versuchs mal bei:
doppelklick auf Ebene in der Ebenenpalette (auch: Fülloptionen)

dann siehe unten...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## ROMEO (6. Mai 2002)

*super danke!*

bloss das bild unter deinem post is wech 

thanks in advance 
take care 
greetz 
romeo 

______________________________________________ 

http://WWW.FLASHBATTLE.DE 
[Flash / Webdesign Community & Developer`s Page]


----------



## ROMEO (6. Mai 2002)

*habe "hart meisseln" gefunden!*

photoshop 6.0 
habe bei 5.0 gesucht!peinlich!

thanks in advance 
take care 
greetz 
romeo 

______________________________________________ 

http://WWW.FLASHBATTLE.DE 
[Flash / Webdesign Community & Developer`s Page]


----------

